# Shave it all, right?



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

Some of you may have seen my TDI build thread on this car... well, it's a serious budget build and although I wanted to showcase some of my handiwork on the exterior, I couldn't afford to go out and but a bunch of aftermarket stuff. Eh, who needs it anyway? I've got a welder, plastic epoxies, and sandpaper.








Some of these things are pretty basic - shaving the hood, rear handle, etc. - but I haven't seen any NB's with all these things shaved and/or modified. In fact, searching "shaved" in the New Beetle forum doesn't give you more than ten results! If someone has pictures of similarly-shaven Beetles please do share them here (as I'm getting anxious to see what this is going to look like)! 
Below is a list of items I have done (or will do) away with:
-Hood emblem
-Antenna hole (roof)
-Rear emblem/handle
-3rd brake lamp
-Front bumper signal lamps
-Rear bumper marker lamps
-L side reverse lamp is now exhaust outlet
-Sidemarker repeaters now painted body color
-Rocker panels smoothed and jack points filled
And here are some pics of the progress so far:
































































And for those of you wondering, yes I have a solution for the deleted turn signals. We'll see whether or not it's worth a damn...


----------



## dcdubin (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Shave it all, right? (Shifty)*

awesome job man this is what I am looking to do to the turboS as soon as i get some dough together to do so. how long has all that taken so far and what are you using to sill the emblem holes ?


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: Shave it all, right? (dcdubin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcdubin* »_awesome job man this is what I am looking to do to the turboS as soon as i get some dough together to do so. how long has all that taken so far and what are you using to sill the emblem holes ? 

Thanks! 
I don't know how much time I have in everything so far... I've been doing a lot of other things to the car at the same time... I will think about that and get back to you.








The rear emblem has a plate welded in, the front one was sanded and filled with Duramix 8115, Dynaglass and Rage Gold.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Shave it all, right? (Shifty)*

Here's a couple:
*Shaved Front Hood w/Shaved & Filled License Plate Holes*
















*Shaved Rear Hood*
















*Smoothed Rocker Panels w/Filled Dimples*
























All great mods! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Go for it!!








"Hollywood"


----------



## madster (Dec 27, 2006)

Whats the process to fill the holes in the plastic bumpers???


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Shave it all, right? (HollywoodsBug)*

Looks fuggin sweet!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Shave it all, right? (sledge0001)*

I have a shaved hood, antenna, rear emblem, and deleted third break light on mine.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3817573
But hear are some pics


















_Modified by VR6BUG at 11:07 PM 5-15-2008_


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

yep, if one shaves, then it must all be shaved


----------



## Adrenaline X GAMES (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

He's right http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (Adrenaline X GAMES)*

I don't agree. The hoods looks a little off without the emblem.


----------



## Eurobeetle (Feb 23, 2008)

i hate the emblems


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Eurobeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eurobeetle* »_i hate the emblems

Yeah, I'm with you!








"Hollywood"


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_I don't agree. The hoods looks a little off without the emblem.

No way! So clean...







I think shaved hood is my favorite Beetle mod. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (Shifty)*

i like it shaved.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

be a man, shave your doors


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

ewww hate shaved doors on bugs looks too plain from the side. just my opinion.


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_be a man, shave your doors









Hell no...for too many a time, I've let my car sit long enough for my battery to discharge..


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (13minutes)*

to each their own but if your gonna shave everything else why leave the doors








I love my shaved doors 

_Quote, originally posted by *13minutes* »_
Hell no...for too many a time, I've let my car sit long enough for my battery to discharge..









There's so many ways around that and most door poppers dont even require that much power to get the door open. Your battery could be drained enough to not be able to start the car and you would still be able to open a door... It happened to me


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

Yeah I thought about shaving the recesses only, or even changing them to Audis, but decided against. Time was a big factor there. Also, I can't shave the handles since I plan to track the car.


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Shifty)*

im doing OEM A6 handles as we speek


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: Shave it all, right? (Shifty)*

Painted some things today - still need to spray the fenders and bumpers (they'll be gray as well). 
















































Yes, those are checkers.


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Shave it all, right? (Shifty)*

Thats going to be sweet. Slam that thing on sick wheels!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Shave it all, right? (VR6BUG)*

in the working lights it actually look somewhat olive colored ... and I think I like the olive. The grey is going to look really good though.


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Shave it all, right? ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the checkers. Nice to finally see it applied on a New Beetle. Awesome progress bro, keep it up


----------



## Silver01GLS (Jan 16, 2008)

car looks good so far, i wish i had the time,space, and money for a total respray of my car.


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Silver01GLS)*

Ive always wanted to do that to a bug and do a ghost checked board on the roof But with right amount of squares just resized. call me strange I'd think it would be bad ass


----------



## 20V BUG (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (VR6BUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6BUG* »_Ive always wanted to do that to a bug and do a ghost checked board on the roof But with right amount of squares just resized. call me strange I'd think it would be bad ass

Then have a bunch of checkers cut out of black and white felt and play checkers at a carshow?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (20V BUG)*

Kind-a has a bit of that "Checker-Cab" British taxi feel to it. Very cool.
"Hollywood"


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

no get big magnetic chess pieces


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (VR6BUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6BUG* »_no get big magnetic chess pieces 

I briefly thought about doing the roof in big checks like the Minis, and if I did I was going to get some big checker pieces for shows. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Shifty)*

When i find the right MKIII i want to so bad


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (VR6BUG)*

New "Terminator" style city lights/signals complete.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Shifty)*

Those look very cool! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Got any pictures of them installed?
"Hollywood"


----------



## 20V BUG (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (Shifty)*

Woahhhh that is crazy awesome!
How much to do me a pair like that?


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (20V BUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20V BUG* »_Woahhhh that is crazy awesome!
How much to do me a pair like that?









Already have one scheduled!







$75, but I need a donor set of front signal lamps. 
I don't have them installed yet, as the fenders aren't painted and installed. 
Here's a pic in the dark. (Note: This is with the parking lamps on only - with the light flashing it's much brighter yet)










_Modified by Shifty at 9:17 PM 5-25-2008_


----------



## Ghostccc (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Shave it all, right? (HollywoodsBug)*









Where can get these splitters from?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Ghostccc at 9:12 PM 5-25-2008_


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Shave it all, right? (Ghostccc)*

Ask for Randy:
http://www.aiwana.com/Merchant...yling
Keep in mind however, that these aren't made for a Turbo "S", and some moddification is required!








"Hollywood"


----------



## Ghostccc (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Shave it all, right? (HollywoodsBug)*

like what mods? they look bad ass yho


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Shave it all, right? (Ghostccc)*

They're built and designed to be a "plug and play" installation on a regular beetle front end.
On the Turbo "S" you can't use any of the supplied hardware, they have to be positioned and holes drilled through the underside of the front facia, and then bolted in place. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Not the hardest mod in the world, but just didn't want to mis-inform you, and have you think you could buy them and just follow the instructions and bolt them right on!








"Hollywood"


----------



## turbobug17 (May 25, 2006)

What would it cost to have the front and rear emblems shaved?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (turbobug17)*

Approx. $200.00 - $300.00 per.
"Hollywood"


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: Shave it all, right? (Ghostccc)*









More to come...


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Shave it all, right? (Shifty)*

Lookin good man


----------



## Ghostccc (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Shave it all, right? (Shifty)*

please more pics........







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: Shave it all, right? (Ghostccc)*

Here are some pics from last week. Fenders are semi-installed, and I pulled the window tint off. The bumpers look killer if I do say so myself, and I could not be happier. Unfortunately, I haven to respray the hatch because the primer shrunk a little further and you can just make out the emblem line. 
From now on, no more pictures until the thing is semi-presentable.

































Now I want your honest opinions:
I have come to grips with the fact that the break line looks crooked. It looks crooked because I made the quick decision in the booth to mask the 2-tone line parallel to the rocker, rather than parallel to the beltline. I did this because if I followed the window line the stripe would have been way too far back on the quarter. Now, in hindsight I should have maybe split the difference because the slight kick up in the belt line makes the paint line curve down optically. 
I am really debating doing away with the white and respraying the sides gray - especially since I have to respray the fender and hatch anyway. Of course, I'm also very anal about these things, and most of the people who have seen the car don't even see what I'm talking about. What do you guys think?











_Modified by Shifty at 5:19 PM 5-31-2008_


----------



## CA Solt (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: Shave it all, right? (Shifty)*

Regarding your question on painting the sides all gray.
Think about how it might look if you painted the panels gray while leaving a border of white as a perimeter detail -and also keep the checkering:


----------



## 20V BUG (Jan 15, 2008)

Easy enough, remove the back side windows, weld in sheet metal, smooth to match the rest of the car, then if you want, cut out little tiny round windows. That would be hott.


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (20V BUG)*

All that's left now is to find a front grille, turn signal pigtail for the passenger side, exhaust, and finish the interior (and a billion little things).
























Same car?


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (Shifty)*

It looks great dude, nice. Very nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

Daaaaamn, that looks super clean! Love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

damn i like the way the paint turned out


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

Thanks guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Shifty)*

Nice Job! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Can't wait to see it finished, slammed on some really cool wheels. Should be sweet!!








"Hollywood"


----------



## greekin2 (Sep 26, 2006)

dam... these are sweet....


----------



## batcat420 (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (greekin2)*

Wow, man. This is great work. Very inspiring. Good luck with the rest!


----------



## CA Solt (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: (UFC_Champ_Scott)*

Very Nice.
Sticking with the paint job on the sides???
Good luck with the finish-up.
Keep posting updates.


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (CA Solt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CA Solt* »_Very Nice.
Sticking with the paint job on the sides???
Good luck with the finish-up.
Keep posting updates.

Yeah I am keeping the paint... for now.
I'll update again once I get wheels and the like.


----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (Shifty)*

damn haha love the nimbus gray kinda reminds me of someone elses car








looks like i got a twin now!


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (NB_Turbo1)*

Again and again I find myself going back to the picture of your car while it appears to have an olive tone and absolutely loving it!
Hmmm


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

Looks so good props http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## katwalk (May 24, 2008)

that looks beautiful, but no middle break light or turn signals? is that legal?


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (katwalk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *katwalk* »_that looks beautiful, but no middle break light or turn signals? is that legal?

Well, I don't know about the brake light... I think you are only required to have the two. The front signals are integrated into the headlamps (although they're red LED's, which _are_ illegal), and I will have some sort of flasher down in the grille, which has yet to be determined. If time and money were no factor I would have shaved the sidemarkers and gone with the '03+ mirrors with integrated lamps. Oh well, maybe later. 
Thanks again for the compliments guys.


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Shifty)*

looks sick love the car. the rear looks just like mine and its about time someone else dose it.


----------



## Eurobeetle (Feb 23, 2008)

i need to shave mine, atleast the front anyway. everytime i see the emblem i


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (VR6BUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6BUG* »_ the rear looks just like mine 

LOL I wish! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Yeah the rear is definitly my fav part, but then again I haven't seen the front end with a grille in and the city lamps yet!


----------



## 2001gtiglx (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: Shave it all, right? (HollywoodsBug)*

What sideskirts are those?


----------



## 2001gtiglx (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: Shave it all, right? (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_Here's a couple:
*Shaved Front Hood w/Shaved & Filled License Plate Holes*
















*Shaved Rear Hood*
















*Smoothed Rocker Panels w/Filled Dimples*
























All great mods! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Go for it!!








"Hollywood"









What sideskirts are those?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Shave it all, right? (2001gtiglx)*

Caractere Side Skirt Pods for NB . I did however fill the "Caractere" logo on the skirts, and had the factory "tape"/film removed from the rear fender and rocker panels, which definitely helped them "blend" much better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Check 'em out here:
http://www.aiwana.com/Merchant...yling
"Hollywood"










_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 10:06 PM 6-7-2008_


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: Shave it all, right? (HollywoodsBug)*

First pics since "completion". Still some minor things to tie up, and interior things to get done, but she's presentable finally. 
























Let me know what you think!


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Shave it all, right? (Shifty)*

So clean! Now if you can get a taxi sign on your roof, I'll definitely pay for that cab fare







Great job bro










_Modified by vdubstar at 9:54 PM 6-28-2008_


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: Shave it all, right? (vdubstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubstar* »_So clean! Now if you can get a taxi sign on you're roof, I'll definitely pay for that cab fare







Great job bro

















Everyone's calling it a cab, even though I never intended for that look. I'm thinking about doing a 'Ring Taxi type thing for shows. Like a magnet with fares and stuff.


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Shave it all, right? (Shifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shifty* »_ I'm thinking about doing a 'Ring Taxi type thing for shows. Like a magnet with fares and stuff. 

Great idea bro. The real ring taxi charges 180 euros, have 3 people split it and it's a good deal


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: Shave it all, right? (vdubstar)*

A couple quickies from tonight:
















































Sorry they're blurry, I didn't have my tripod and there were kids in the backseat so I was in a hurry.


----------



## CedDoc (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Shave it all, right? (Shifty)*

looks amazing dude. great work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Shave it all, right? (CedDoc)*









Love this shot


----------



## 20V BUG (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Shave it all, right? (vdubstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubstar* »_










Vampire?


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: Shave it all, right? (20V BUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20V BUG* »_
Vampire?

















"I've come to suck your 15w40!"

heh...


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Shave it all, right? (Shifty)*

Nice work dude, looks really clean and smooth. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## b-double-e (May 30, 2004)

*Re: Shave it all, right? (Shifty)*

nice work robert, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
just remember if you go taxi style, you have to pull the front passenger seat for speedy rear seat access!! just like the authentic tiquana vw taxis !


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Shave it all, right? (b-double-e)*

definitely come a long way since the first set of pics. I like it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thugdub (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: Shave it all, right? ([email protected])*

LOOKS GOOD DUDE!! WE NEED TO HOOK UP AT HOT WATER BLAST NEXT YEAR!! ILL BUY THE BEER..


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: Shave it all, right? (thugdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thugdub* »_LOOKS GOOD DUDE!! WE NEED TO HOOK UP AT HOT WATER BLAST NEXT YEAR!! ILL BUY THE BEER..

Consider it done! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

Your doing everything i wanted to do when i had my old beetle







rip


----------

